# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  الكافيين قد يساعد فى تحسين أعراض مرض الشلل الرعاش

## mohamed73

كشفت دراسة طبية، أن تناول مرضى الشلل الرعاش للقهوة بمعدلات متوسطة تساعدهم فى تحسين أعراض مرض الشلل الرعاش.   	وكانت الأبحاث الطبية السابقة قد أشارت إلى، أن الكافيين يعمل على خفض فرص  الإصابة بالشلل الرعاش، وفى الوقت نفسه تؤكد الدراسة الحالية على دوره فى  تخفيف حدة المرض.  	وكانت الأبحاث، قد أجريت على عينة صغيرة  من 61 مريضا تم إعطاؤهم ثلاثة من فناجين القهوة يوميا، حيث لوحظ حدوث تحسن  ملموس بينهم فى أعراض الشلل الرعاش والنشاط الحركى، و الاتزان، والتصلب فى  الأطراف.

----------

